# Florastor working or not?



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Recently my GI doctor recommended that I take Florastor. I am predominantly IBS-D and recently diagnosed with mild Crohns.My BM's ever since I started taking it 4 days ago have been great! The bad news is that I feel more bloated/have more gas and having abdominal pain. I don't want to give up on it yet but I'm in a situation. I would like to hear how other people reacted taking Florastor. Anyone experience this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> The bad news is that I feel more bloated/have more gas and having abdominal pain.


This could be just a temporary/passing side effect... I would stick with it for a good trial of several weeks.


----------

